# Graphic Designer Needed



## Maniacal (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

Me and another ss.org user are currently building a guitar practice app. 

The app is near completion but we have no artistic talent and need someone to design a logo for us. Ideally for free! 

If you are interested, please let me know

Thanks!


----------



## MFB (Dec 8, 2012)

What's the name of it?


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 8, 2012)

Possibly:

Guitarmageddon

We need an image too, possibly of a burning planet with a guitar smashing into it


----------

